# Loudspeaker Design Cookbook version 6 or 7?



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm on a tight budget, Madison Sound has the Loudspeaker Design Cookbook version 6 for $11, version 7 for $35.

For those who have version 6, if have you seen version 7 should I pony up the additional $24 or is version 6 "good enough".
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1750

Version 6:


> Twelve Chapters (233 pages, soft bound)
> 0. How Loudspeakers Work
> 1. Closed-Box Low-Frequency Systems
> 2. Vented-Box Low-Frequency Systems
> ...


Version 7:


> Now available in this newly revised edition, the 7th edition includes more graphs and references than ever before. Five years in the making, this completely revised and updated book represents the standard in loudspeaker design and construction. New for the seventh edition are a major study on cabinet diffraction and reflection, improving woofer linearity, loudspeaker "voicing" and an update on software.
> 
> Contents
> 0. How Loudspeakers Work
> ...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hopefully BoomieMCT will see this and chime in. I steal his "Cookbook" all the time when I want to reference it 

I think he has the most recent one. There is a lot of good information in there, but you are right, $24 is a lot when you can get 90% of what you need for $11.

Cabinet diffraction and voicing are very important issues, though. Tough call. It will be more expensive if you end up buying it twice to get the extra chapters -- so that's what I would do.

Good luck.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Mike R.
I noticed that the 6th edition has a chapter "mid and high frequency drivers, applications and enclosures" It doesn't seem to be listed in the 
7th edition contents ?. I have the fifth edition which has this chapter. This is a very useful chapter. You might want to check this too.:wave:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

I still have my fourth edition and it's got plenty to read. What are you wanting to learn about? There are many sources online. I'm sure there's plenty to soak up in the 6th edition if you're on that tight of a budget.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I ordered version 7 with my latest Parts Express order, complements of the US Govt stimulus spending bill.

Thx for feedback.

My forward goals for speaker building are:
-2008 read the book, read other build threads, learn
-2009 spring new subwoofer for my 1st floor family room HT
-2009 fall build a 6th speaker for my existing 5.1 surround system AtlanticTechnology as single back speaker, my Onkyo 787 has 6.1 capability so why not use it? I realize some potential issues with matching a DIY speaker to a commercial speaker, will cross that bridge later http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=13006905#post13006905
-2010+ Build replacement speakers for my HT version 2.0 upgrade, when I upgrade the HT to acoustic transparent screen with speakers behind the screen .
My DIY screen now is DW laminate (actually in process of building that).
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=998323


----------

